# Time for some new pots and pans



## Adirondack (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm looking for suggestions for new pots/pans for home use. I've been using mostly Farberware pots/pans (couple sauce pans, 12" skillet, 8 qt. stock pot) that I got 35+ years ago starting out on my own. The pots are still going strong (although a bit black on the bottom) but am looking to upgrade to something thicker and better. They need to be fairly easy to clean and take care of as my wife will be using them as well and need to work well on a glass top electric stove. (I dream of having a house with gas again someday.)


----------



## goatgolfer (Oct 23, 2015)

If you want something that your grandkids will covet and last you forever> Sign up for a "new" email/membership at bed bath & beyond if you have one near you. They will send you a 20% off one item coupon only usable in person at a store. It has an expiration date of about two weeks. They currently have a 10pc set of all-clad stainless at $700 -20% ~$560 and tax in whatever locale you are in. You will still have to buy some non-stick frying pans but this set is a real value at that price in my opinion. Over time I made nearly the same set piece by piece for much more $$. 

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/sto...re-set-and-open-stock/132354?Keyword=all+clad


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Oct 23, 2015)

my stuff is a hodgepodge of mix-matched stuff. i do have some All-clad..you cant shake a dead cat by the tail and not hit a fan of All-clad, so it wont be worth repeating.

i kinda bought pieces separate for some characteristics that i liked with each piece. bonus? i get to see what i like between the manufactures. 

you know what was the standout pan(s)? i have two saucepans that are Cuisinart MultiClad Unlimited. the insides of the pans are stainless, the outside anodized alum. not that expensive..call it "mid-pack". but the pans rock!! i actually gave my AllClad 2 qt sauce pan away, and replaced it with the CMU pan..i now have a 2 and 4 qt. it is the better saucepan!! my allclad cooked the same, but it was a dribbly mess when you tried to pour from it. the CMU is smartly made and has a pour lip around the edge for smooth pours. if i had to pick all one manufacturer, i would go with CMU. way cheaper than AllClad, but just as durable and same heat distribution as far as i can tell in my home kitchen.

i have 3 allClads. a saucier, a 12" skillet, and a 12" sautepan. love them dearly..but i only keep them because they also rock!! i bet the CMU would as well.


----------



## DSChief (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm partial to Vollrath, Have several of their Wear-Ever Classic line coated SteelCoat x3 & Natural. 
http://vollrath.com/Professional-Cookware.htm


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 23, 2015)

I've recently been replacing my 25-yr-old Scanpan with Zwilling Sensation. It's made by Demeyere--nice thick clad aluminum. I think they're discontinuing the line, so it's been on clearance. I've also got a couple pieces of the equivalent Demeyere line and they're just about identical. It's sturdy without being too heavy. I have gas so hard to say how they'll be on electric, but they sit nice and flat on my countertops. I like it better than All-clad. And I really like not having the rivets to deal with. And the handles--including those on the lids--stay relatively cool. 

http://www.zwillingonline.com/sensation.html


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 23, 2015)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Tramontina-10-Piece-Tri-Ply-Clad-Cookware-Set-Stainless-Steel/22984414

Cheap, you can buy additional pieces, and I can't tell the difference between it and my all-clad.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 23, 2015)

With the holidays coming up soon you can be sure there will be plenty of good deals on cookware. I've heard several people say they like Tramontina and from what I can tell it's not made in China. Make sure to grab a few Staub or Le Creuset dutch ovens if you don't already have some. I'll throw out a suggestion. Williams-Sonoma Thermo-Clad cookware. The handles stay cool including the lid.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 23, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> I've recently been replacing my 25-yr-old Scanpan with Zwilling Sensation. It's made by Demeyere--nice thick clad aluminum. I think they're discontinuing the line, so it's been on clearance. I've also got a couple pieces of the equivalent Demeyere line and they're just about identical. It's sturdy without being too heavy. I have gas so hard to say how they'll be on electric, but they sit nice and flat on my countertops. I like it better than All-clad. And I really like not having the rivets to deal with. And the handles--including those on the lids--stay relatively cool.
> 
> http://www.zwillingonline.com/sensation.html



Here is a link to the recent thread with a few pics when we were discussing the Zwilling Sensation / Demeyere Atlantis and others:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/24479-Skillet-vs-Saute-Pan

I really like the Atlantis for stainless steel, although it is kind of (bottom) heavy and pricey unless you know where and when to buy. I also have some Lodge and Staub for CI, DeBuyer for CS, and Gastrolux for non-stick.


----------



## bkultra (Oct 23, 2015)

I have to agree with what others have already posted...

One of the best deals going currently is the ZWILLING Sensation 5-ply10-pc Stainless Steel Cookware Set (currently on clearance for $499)...

http://www.zwillingonline.com/6600000...

You could go all out and add the 2-qt Stainless Steel Saucier...

http://www.zwillingonline.com/6600020...

This line appears to be discontinued and is the same exact as the Demeyere I5 series you can find at SLT (for much more $). I own most of the Demeyere Alantis line and would 100% recommend this brand.


----------



## Danarnold (Oct 24, 2015)

It's nice to have a few stainless steel sauce pans and a stainless steel pressure cooker for certain applications, but for general use it is hard to beat a cast iron skillet. They're inexpensive, durable, easy to clean, don't require special utensils and aesthetically satisfying. They also make great serving dishes since they retain heat and keep the food warm.
Properly conditioned the carbon coating is non stick and easily reconditioned.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Oct 25, 2015)

Like many here I started out out with all clad stainless and obtained quite a few. I then stumbled on a huge calphalon sale where the accucore line was nearly 70 percent off. I ended up buying every piece in the line. The accucore is a multiply stainless with a copper core. I reach for these more nowadays for some reason. Great value if you can find a close out sale.


----------



## stevo (Oct 26, 2015)

for the price Cuisinart 3 ply pro is hard to beat , I got few of these at the Resto and at home 

all clad D5 or copper core are Awsome just pricy I got 4 of these ... They are great


----------



## Adirondack (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I finally decided to go with the Zwilling Senasation. They were sold out of the 10 piece set, so I got the 7 piece set plus the 8qt. Stock pot separately for about the same price. Picked up the pasta insert and 11" frying pan on Woot for about 1/2 price, so I'm pretty set. It should all be here in less than a week, so I'm anxious to try them out. Putting the old Farberware in storage for when my 20 year old is off on his own.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 26, 2015)

Hi Adirondack - not trying to hijack this thread (but you did already make your selection!) but is your avatar that beauty of a Bloodroot I was drooling over not too long ago?! If memory serves me it was a board suji or line knife (?) but that handle was so amazing that I just can't forget it! Glad you found the pots and pans you were looking for!


----------



## Adirondack (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes, that's the Bloodroot knife I got this summer. It's close to what one might call a line knife. Really love how it cuts and it quickly took a beautiful blue patina.


----------



## Neens (Dec 6, 2015)

If you're still looking for ideas I really like the Demeyere Atlantis line. They are a bit pricey but I find them more comfortable than the All-Clads. They heat evenly and hold it well. They are on the heavy side though. I don't have a problem with the weight but my wife has commented on it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Dec 6, 2015)

Neens said:


> If you're still looking for ideas I really like the Demeyere Atlantis line. They are a bit pricey but I find them more comfortable than the All-Clads. They heat evenly and hold it well. They are on the heavy side though. I don't have a problem with the weight but my wife has commented on it.


I think the decision has already been made. BTW, I also have Atlantis and love it




Adirondack said:


> I finally decided to go with the Zwilling Senasation.


----------



## tward369 (Feb 25, 2016)

My favorite pans are my stainless saute and sauce pans from Demeyere's Industry5 range. I think these are only sold at surlatable. Here's what I enjoy about them:

-Pans respond quickly to heat changes and distribute heat evenly
-Easy to clean (no rivets and the surface always cleans off very easily)
-Durable (I've had mine for 3 years and never had issues. They still perform as they did when they were new)


----------



## bkultra (Feb 25, 2016)

tward369 said:


> My favorite pans are my stainless saute and sauce pans from Demeyere's Industry5 range. I think these are only sold at surlatable.



They are sold under different names, you are correct the Industry 5 is SLT's brand. You can also find the same exact pots and pans under the Zwilling Sensation line and Demeyere 5 puls line. The only difference is the handles, infact the Sensation line is currently on clearance. The 10 piece set was as low as $499 (currently $699 and still a great deal). 

I had my brother by the 10 piece set when it was $499 and they are great pans. I would highly recommend any of the above lines or the Atlantis line I own.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 25, 2016)

They sell the Demeyere Industry in Canada too (doesn't have the "5" in the name, but AFAIK that's just the amount of layers).

Sensation costs less, but I like the look of the Industry handles a bit more. I was debating between these two and Atlantis, and went with the latter.


----------



## Adirondack (Feb 25, 2016)

I've really been enjoying my new Zwiiling pots and pans. They work great and clean up quite easily. I don't know if my food has improved by I enjoy cooking more. Only complaints are that my steamer insert doesn't fit into the 3 qt. like it used to and you can't invert the covers and stack them easily.


----------



## superk17 (Apr 6, 2016)

I like Vollrath, great made in the USA pots and pans for a good price!. I have their non stick rivetless skillet for eggs. For extra money I really like Domeyere by Zwiiling, great stuff, more expensive but with it is worth in my view. After I tried cookware without rivets, I am not going back.


----------



## panda (Apr 6, 2016)

+1 vollrath bang/buck


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 6, 2016)

superk17 said:


> ... After I tried cookware without rivets, I am not going back.



I've been using riveted handle cookware for 30 years and never once have I given any thought to the rivets. Well, I guess I do when people make this comment. I just don't get it. :scratchhead:


----------



## bkultra (Apr 6, 2016)

I fall into the anti rivet camp, all but one pan are rivet free . My stainless is Demeyre Atlantis, my non stick is Anolon nouvelle copper, and my iron pans are forged by Turk... The one piece of cookware I own with rivets is a de Buyer mineral B crêpe pan.

Edit: I lied, I have a carbon steel paella pan with rivets as well


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 6, 2016)

Five years ago I picked up my first cookwear, Lagostina Padova. These go on sale for 70% off, hard to beat! I've been happy with the quality. Only oven safe til 350 degrees, though. 









Soo lately I've been eying a 10pc Atlantis set. Looks practical for me. We may just purchase a few pieces separately though.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 6, 2016)

If you do opt to buy some Demeyer its cheapest to order from https://berondi.com/demeyere-cookware/demeyere-atlantis.html and have it shipped. (Unless you find pieces on clearance or a flash sale). Plus they offer sizes that are not available in the US. You can also choose to buy with or without lids, to avoid any unnecessary expenses.


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for the link! I've compared their prices to a Canadian store called Williams Food Equipment, they tend to have some of the best prices around because of the volume they deal (storefront and online). They ship for free plus I can avoid duty or customs and support my economy. Williams also has the option of buying pieces separately for discounted prices. 

At Berondi to build the same 10 piece set I posted is about $300 more plus shipping (which was a reasonable $39!) & duties.

For reference, that set goes for $1,150 USD with a MSRP of $2,000 USD.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 7, 2016)

miyabi said:


> Thanks for the link! I've compared their prices to a Canadian store called Williams Food Equipment, they tend to have some of the best prices around because of the volume they deal (storefront and online). They ship for free plus I can avoid duty or customs and support my economy. Williams also has the option of buying pieces separately for discounted prices.
> 
> At Berondi to build the same 10 piece set I posted is about $300 more plus shipping (which was a reasonable $39!) & duties.
> 
> For reference, that set goes for $1,150 USD with a MSRP of $2,000 USD.



I got my Atlantis 10pc set from WFE, also got another 11pcs (32cm fry pan, 24cm steamer insert, 24cm pasta insert, 24cm Dutch oven, 2.5L saucier & lid, 1L saucepan & lid, 1.5L saucepan & lid) individually. Also got all my Staub from them too. Best prices on anything Henckels, including ZK and Miyabi knives, as well as just about anything kitchen related for that matter.


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 7, 2016)

tjangula said:


> I got my Atlantis 10pc set from WFE, also got another 11pcs (32cm fry pan, 24cm steamer insert, 24cm pasta insert, 24cm Dutch oven, 2.5L saucier & lid, 1L saucepan & lid, 1.5L saucepan & lid) individually. Also got all my Staub from them too. Best prices on anything Henckels, including ZK and Miyabi knives, as well as just about anything kitchen related for that matter.


Nice! & Very true. I scored all my Miyabi knives from them among other things. Hundreds cheaper then everywhere else!


----------



## jacko9 (Apr 7, 2016)

All Clad for me I have used them for the past 30 years and if the non-stick breaks down, they have replaced mine twice now. One of the pans that they replaced (free) was used in the over @ 450 degrees - and they still replaced it. I think they are a little more restrictive lately (and I don't blame them - and I did tell them what I did with the pan) but my Stainless Steel pans are perfect after all that time and will probably be passed down to my grandchildren since I already bought my children All Clad pans.


----------



## ManofTaste (May 8, 2016)

Zwilling's clearance section has some great prices on Demeyere (particularly the Zwilling Sensation line) and Staub pots. I am replacing some POS saucepans with Demeyeres and am trying not to yield to temptation not to add a Staub...


----------



## WildBoar (May 8, 2016)

Go for a Staub or two. They are great pots. It is good to have a couple enameled cast iron pots in the collection if you have the storage space.


----------

